# Question regarding German work visa



## beerjerker69 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi there, I'm an Indian national currently living and working in Belgium on a long term Visa D. I have a job offer from a company based in Berlin, for which I now have to apply for a German work visa. My question is, will the existing Belgian Visa in any way interfere with procuring a German Visa. And say I get the German visa, what happens to my existing Belgian visa? Thanks in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It depends on how much you'll earn. If you have an offer for a good job where you'll earn over 52,000 €/year, it is very easy to obtain a Blue Card.


----------

